# wifi automatically disconnects when screen is off on virgin kyocera c6725



## bluntc0ncussi0n (Aug 20, 2015)

for some reason if i turn my screen off on my phone which runs android 4.4.2 sometimes it disconnects from wifi. how do i prevent this from happening? any help is much appreciated


----------



## bluntc0ncussi0n (Aug 20, 2015)

can someone be helpful and answer my question??


----------

